# Birnbeck Pier, Weston-super-Mare, December 2011



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

Visited the Pier in December 2011

Info from Wikipedia:

Birnbeck Pier is a pier in Weston-super-Mare, North Somerset, England. It is situated on the Bristol Channel approximately 18 miles (29 km) south west of Bristol. It links the mainland with Birnbeck Island, a 1.2 hectares (12,000 m2) rocky island just to the west of Worlebury Hill,[1][2] and is the only pier in the country which links the mainland to an island.

The grade II* listed pier was designed by Eugenius Birch and opened in 1867.[3] The gothic toll house and pierhead buildings were designed by local architect Hans Price.[4] The pier has been closed to the public since 1994.

Turnstiles



DSC08961 by T4toria, on Flickr
Need a shower?



DSC08932 by T4toria, on Flickr




DSC08919 by T4toria, on Flickr
Looking up the pier towards the shore



DSC08909 by T4toria, on Flickr
Inside the clocktower, with the birds!



DSC08896 by T4toria, on Flickr
Inside the hall - floor was a bit dodgy



DSC08835 by T4toria, on Flickr
Gorgeous old organ



DSC08829 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC08808 by T4toria, on Flickr
A room with a view!



DSC08801 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC08782 by T4toria, on Flickr
Looking down the steamer pier



DSC08776 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC08775 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 9, 2012)

Brilliant stuff,well done...its well fooked eh!


----------



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

It is indeed, parts of it were lethal, especially having looked underneath it and seen what was left of the supports!


----------



## maximus (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolutely love pic 4.....simply gorgeous!!

Well done for being so brave..looks very,very unsafe!!


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 10, 2012)

if you end up in the water it takes about 15 min to reach the bridge from there given the tides ....


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2012)

I DO like that!


----------



## glass (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice, i did not realize there were two piers. Tried getting access onto the grand pier but failed.

http://www.birnbeck-pier.co.uk/gallery.html


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done on that as it looked well dodgy, I thought it had burned down or was that another. Great photo's


----------



## T4toria (Jan 10, 2012)

The main pier in Weston-super-Mare burned down and has recently reopened... serving cut price beer


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good work,like this pier a lot.


----------



## DJWhite (Jan 26, 2012)

Now that the pier is sold. I would like to put forward an idea for it's future. If the walkway could be strengthened, or maybe rebuilt, I had the idea of putting a ballroom at the end of it - something to rival Blackpool tower ballroom but out in the sea. What do you think?

That part of Weston needs bringing back to life and with the plans for a hotel on the site of the former Grand Hotel, it may be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful! I have seen this but never got access onto it.

Thanks for posting


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! Fantastic photographs there! 

I have wanted to go there for a while but never really had the chance, maybe I will take a trip up there over the next few weeks!

Thanks for posting


----------

